# Where to hunt ducks



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can kill a lot of ducks in Georgia? Not just some general locations. I need specifics. Woodies are ok I guess but I perfer mallards and maybe a few pintail.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jul 19, 2011)

I always hear that subdivision ponds hold lots of mallards even the elusive white ducks I've never killed a duck in GA so who am I to tell?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 19, 2011)

memorial park in athens.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 19, 2011)

You must need some entertainment or your just down right bored. Either way this ought to be good.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 19, 2011)

Right up the street from you. Take Jonesboro rd west, to freemen rd. Go N.W. to Thorton Blvd turn right go North1/10 mile turn left on grave rd, go threw gate and pick a pond.
Larry


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jul 19, 2011)

Or you can just go to Juliette I hear lots of redheads are killed up there!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 19, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> You must need some entertainment or your just down right bored. Either way this ought to be good.



Your right Scotty, He is about to go crazy. He has hear, I am retiring August 19th from the fire service and he knows he will be getting e-mails and texs from me, everyday during duck season.
Larry


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

rdnckrbby said:


> Or you can just go to Juliette I hear lots of redheads are killed up there!



I don't think I am going back there anymore for a while. Larry told me to go there on Mondays and Tuesdays when there is less hunting pressure and he was right. I did not see another hunter but I did not see many ducks either. Just few black ducks.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 19, 2011)

He's not to far behind you on the retiring front, but make sure you send him pictures with those texts. Pictures seam to have more of an impact.


----------



## huntfourfun (Jul 19, 2011)

Got a 400 ac bay you can hunt, it will cost you $750.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Right up the street from you. Take Jonesboro rd west, to freemen rd. Go N.W. to Thorton Blvd turn right go North1/10 mile turn left on grave rd, go threw gate and pick a pond.
> Larry



I tried that last year and there must have been a robery in the area right at shooting light because the moment we cut loose there was Clayton County PD EVERYWHERE looking for somebody.


----------



## huntfourfun (Jul 19, 2011)

You can ask the guys on The Outdoors Place, they are duck experts!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> Got a 400 ac bay you can hunt, it will cost you $750.



Now huntforfun, I am not about to do that stuff again. I paid dang good money for my Lake Oconee lease last year (everything North of I-20) and had tresspassers all over me.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else, but when I'm chasing ducks I like to go an eighth mile south of the dam at Lanier. Use all the decoys you can afford and rig them with just enough cord for the weight to touch bottom. Too much cord will make the swimming action of the decoys look unnatural. Be ready when the water is released from the dam and you will be retrieving ducks faster than you ever imagined. GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

chet1725 said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but when I'm chasing ducks I like to go an eighth mile south of the dam at Lanier. Use all the decoys you can afford and rig them with just enough cord for the weight to touch bottom. Too much cord will make the swimming action of the decoys look unnatural. Be ready when the water is released from the dam and you will be retrieving ducks faster than you ever imagined. GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE!



Well thats just great Chet1725 (I don't think that is your real name by the way). Now everyone knows where me and Larry get all our decoys.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 19, 2011)

Where you the guys down there with trout nets?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

Too bad Crabby Bill's not around, he'd help you out . . .


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too bad Crabby Bill's not around, he'd help you out . . .



You seemed to be obsessed lately with Bill....


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can kill a lot of ducks in Georgia? Not just some general locations. I need specifics. Woodies are ok I guess but I perfer mallards and maybe a few pintail.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Oh my god you cyber scouting looser. Why don't you learn like the rest of us did and EARN your way into the brotherhood. Burn you some gas and shoe leather and SCOUT like a real man. It is people like you that ruin the sport for the rest of us professionals.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 19, 2011)

A disclaimer is required at the end of that statement that reads " The previous statement is a registered trademark of Woody's Forum"


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

chet1725 said:


> Where you the guys down there with trout nets?



Heck yes that was us. We got an easy $300.00 worth of decoys but barely broke even cause we got busted for not having a trout stamp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> You seemed to be obsessed lately with Bill....





Better him than you ???


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

All kidding aside guys...Where can I kill a bunch of ducks and can I ride with one of you to your spot?


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

Well this is proof that you guys are not dead. 22 post in one hour! I have been sort of absent on here lately because you boys have been DEAD. I found more excitement on the squirrel and beaver hunting forums. Hmmmm, that didn't sound right.

Anyway, someone inspire me! Waterfowl season is just weeks away.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 19, 2011)

*Hells Gate*

Atlantic ocean. put in at bells landing Near the Savannah Bass pro shop. Plenty of birds, also Rhetts island Altamaha WMR. You will kill plenty of skeeters and Im for real. Good luck take plenty of pics and post them here.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Atlantic ocean. put in at bells landing Near the Savannah Bass pro shop. Plenty of birds, also Rhetts island Altamaha WMR. You will kill plenty of skeeters and Im for real. Good luck take plenty of pics and post them here.



More bad advice. Been there and done that. All I remember was that loud mouthed life guard "blah blah, shooting towards the beach, blah blah swimmers, blah blah...sign this, blah blah".

Oh, that reminds me of another question...I found this black dog and I was wondering if anyone could give all the information I would need to make him a great retriever.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 19, 2011)

*You cant eat them*



jerry russell said:


> More bad advice. Been there and done that. All I remember was that loud mouthed life guard "blah blah, shooting towards the beach, blah blah swimmers, blah blah...sign this, blah blah".


 I guess you could. I went to North GA to shoot geese in the early season and all I saw was a bunch of bass boats. Now that was bad advice . Jerry can I come hunt with you?


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 19, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I guess you could. I went to North GA to shoot geese in the early season and all I saw was a bunch of bass boats. Now that was bad advice . Jerry can I come hunt with you?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Heck yeah. Come on up and we will crash one of Larry's goose fields. That boy is still working shift days at the fire house. I know when he will be on duty so we will be good to go!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 19, 2011)

Heck yeah. Come on up and we will crash one of Larry's goose fields. That boy is still working shift days at the fire house. I know when he will be on duty so we will be good to go![/QUOTE]

Only if you hunt before august 19. 

OH Yea get lazy (Bad word) up and burn some gas and find your duck holes and stop computer scouting.

Larry


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, that reminds me of another question...I found this black dog and I was wondering if anyone could give all the information I would need to make him a great retriever.[/QUOTE]

If he's a black lab no training is needed. Any other color or breed is a waste of time. I thought you knew that. Oh well, then again I hear a yorkie makes a heck of a goose dog, but that's just hear say.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

*Scotty I think you found my dog*



Scottyhardison said:


> Oh, that reminds me of another question...I found this black dog and I was wondering if anyone could give all the information I would need to make him a great retriever.



If he's a black lab no training is needed. Any other color or breed is a waste of time. I thought you knew that. Oh well, then again I hear a yorkie makes a heck of a goose dog, but that's just hear say.[/QUOTE] He is a very good dog and he is a bit  wild. He is a Meth lab. Watch him he has be Known to rob people. So watch your wallet. You are right he doesnt need much training. I have had him in Rehab but the other night he broke out.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can kill a lot of ducks in Georgia? Not just some general locations. I need specifics. Woodies are ok I guess but I perfer mallards and maybe a few pintail.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Jerry you and Larry have always been pretty nice to me on here so here I go. Iffin you don't want to travel to far go to the nearest GOLF COURSE. This next part will take a bit of shoe leather wrok but hike out and find the water traps. If you're lucky some courses have 2 that way you have a back up place incase someone beats you to the 1st one cause either you or Larry slepin and didn't get out early.  As far as decoys cut-outs of a family with young kids havin a picnic always works well for me (ducks know kids like to feed them bread) .  For a call Wonder bread sack krinkled and rattled agressively are my favorite but if done properly just about any brand of bread sack will work quite well.   Now my favorite whackin machine would go in this order but you will have to just pattern some for yourself

Wood ducks/teal -----  nothing bigger then a 9 iron but a wedge will do in a pinch.

Mallards, gadwalls. and even the spoonie I'd go with at least a 5 iron if it's made of titanum you can get by with a 6 or 7.

But for geese ...........  You could use a driver or 3 wood but a 2 iron patterned to your likin works really sweet with very few cripples for your dog to chase down

Speaking of dawgs here's my Meth lab but got to say he's a bit to hyper for a golf course he mostly wants to fetch back the golfballs in the pond  just can't seem to break him of that  Yep that's my boy CHASE and he's getting pretty good at divin for them golfballs I just haven't found a good way to cook them and make them tender..........................................


Hope this helps out 
GOOD LUCK

Mike


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 20, 2011)

I will have to try that one out. But Ill have to use driver, I always go for it.
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

*My meth lab*



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jerry you and Larry have always been pretty nice to me on here so here I go. Iffin you don't want to travel to far go to the nearest GOLF COURSE. This next part will take a bit of shoe leather wrok but hike out and find the water traps. If you're lucky some courses have 2 that way you have a back up place incase someone beats you to the 1st one cause either you or Larry slepin and didn't get out early.  As far as decoys cut-outs of a family with young kids havin a picnic always works well for me (ducks know kids like to feed them bread) .  For a call Wonder bread sack krinkled and rattled agressively are my favorite but if done properly just about any brand of bread sack will work quite well.   Now my favorite whackin machine would go in this order but you will have to just pattern some for yourself
> 
> Wood ducks/teal -----  nothing bigger then a 9 iron but a wedge will do in a pinch.
> 
> ...


Wags her tongue thats how she broke out of REHAB


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 21, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Atlantic ocean. put in at bells landing Near the Savannah Bass pro shop. Plenty of birds, also Rhetts island Altamaha WMR. You will kill plenty of skeeters and Im for real. Good luck take plenty of pics and post them here.



I came out with three banded Skeeters on the string last year at Rhetts..........one was a reward band


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 21, 2011)

You could always try Lake Jackson, just stay on the lake side of SR36. If you see a dock, anchor out and toss the bread crumbs out and you should be able to get a limit in 30 minutes.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2011)

*Bug spray*



DuckGodLiaison said:


> I came out with three banded Skeeters on the string last year at Rhetts..........one was a reward band


goes a long way!


----------

